# Free Voiceovers!



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wanted to thank Eyegore for this link. I built a transmitter this year and was trying to find a way to make commericals and such. Most places I talked to want 40 bucks a commerical. I couldn't afford that. I had to go the cheap route, which isn't too bad. This program you can type what you want said(different voices too) and then you can download in a wav file. Sounds a little digital at times, but well worth the time. Check it out. Will have to post my commericals when I get time.

http://www2.research.att.com/~ttsweb/tts/demo.php


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Not too bad DT...good link!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Warning - Be sure you read the usage restrictions:

http://www2.research.att.com/~ttsweb/tts/faq.php#WebPolicy


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

They also wont sell individual license. As long as you are not selling anyway, I think you should be ok.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I actually contacted them and asked them if I could get an indivdual Lincense.

Updated: I was able to contact the company about this. You can not pay for the service on line. They deal with software development only. The lowest they sell is 300 bucks and of course it is for people that can program. So I asked them if I could pay for the AT&T thing on their site, and he told me no.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Other programs are available free....such as Natural Reader. You can take a double end plug....put one end in the green output of your sound card, the other end into the microphone plug (pink)...and record what is said using sound recorder.

Simply type what you want into notepad, play and record. Or just use the interface on their web page example.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

oops haha I maybe didnt read the usage restrictions and just maybe typed in some stuff to make the people sound a little uhmmmm "fruity" haha oh well


----------



## Fatman (May 20, 2010)

Being a fan of Hauntcast, I would suggest discountvoiceovers.com. However if a custom message is too expensive, try fiverr.com. Ton of folks there doing voice over work for $5 a pop.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Fatman said:


> Being a fan of Hauntcast, I would suggest discountvoiceovers.com. However if a custom message is too expensive, try fiverr.com. Ton of folks there doing voice over work for $5 a pop.


Thanks Fatman! I did breakdown and bought some voice overs from http://www.thedementedelf.com/ You can get 5 voice overs for 20 bucks. I also talked to chris from hauntcast but he wanted 40 bucks for 1. He is good but I can't afford to do that. So I went with the 5 for 20 and just got them today.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the support brotha.


----------

